# abblättern



## freekazoid (14. Juni 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

ich hab schon paaral probiert, bilder so zu verändern, dass sie aussehen als würden sie an diversen stellen abblättern.
so dass unten drunter einfach ein anderer hintergrund zum vorschein kommt.
da ich es noch nie wirklich geschafft habe würd ich gerne fragen ob mir jemand tipps geben kann.
denn das soll realistisch aussehen...

thanx 4 readin'


----------



## mirscho (14. Juni 2002)

*blätter blätter blätter..*

halli hallo

ja..abblättern..wie so ungefähr?

versteh nich ganz wie du meinst... liegt das daran das sommer ist und der drang nach urlaub immer größer wird?!??!

nee...erklär ma genauer..ich kann da jez sehr viel aber evtl. nicht das richtige drunter verstehen...

DANK!


----------



## foxx21 (14. Juni 2002)

er meint vielleicht abbröckeln


----------



## freekazoid (14. Juni 2002)

aaalso

stellt euch mal folgendes vor:
- magge farbe auf alu-untergrund
- lasse trocknen
- warten 10jahre
- farbe bröckeln / blättern ab
-> alu zum vorschein kommt

%)


----------



## Nino (14. Juni 2002)

Hi
Ich glaube das ist das was du brauchst.

Link 

MFG
Nino


----------



## Sliver (14. Juni 2002)

kónnichi wá

Also ich glaube nicht das er so etwas meinte... ich glaube eher ermeint ein abblättern wie das bei Lack auf Metall ist und wenn man dann mit nem Schlüssel entlang kratzt oder mit sonst was den Lack weg macht.

Ich hab da mal was versuch vielleicht trifft das ja zu...

*edit* Habe mit dem Polygon Lasso den Bereich der "abblätern" soll makiert und dann den Filter "Spritzer" benutzt. Du musst mal etwas mit dem Wert zum spielen und schauen wie das wird denk ich.


déwa mata
Sliver


----------



## freekazoid (14. Juni 2002)

thx leutz

aber das is nich das was ich suche.
ansatzweise vielleicht, aber wenn farbe abblättert tut sie das nicht einfach so dass da nachher einfach der blanke hintergrund hervorkommt, sondern da drum hats dann meistens noch so erhöhungen. wie kleine krater.
hat da jemand ne gute technik drauf?


----------



## Kaprolactam (14. Juni 2002)

Vielleicht sowas in der art:

//edit:
Ich hab mal eben auf die schnelle ein Tutorial dafür zusammengestrickt, für alle die es interessiert:

http://www.kaprolactam.net/tutorials/farbe/index.html


----------



## cocoon (14. Juni 2002)

Hey, freekazoid,

such doch mal nach ein paar Grunge-Texturen (Suchwörter "grunge", "dirt", "old" o.ä.), oder schnapp Dir direkt 'ne Digicam und ein altes Industriegelände, wo Du schöne Texturen fotografieren kannst. Dann würde ich 'ne schöne Grossaufnahme von abgebröckelter Farbe oder so (edit: alte Tapete kommt vielleicht gut, oder so Linoleum-Platten) über die zwei Ebenen legen und irgendwie probieren, die Textur mit den Ebenen zu verbinden, also Ebenenmodi, Masken, Einfärben, Tonwertkorrekturen etc. Vielleicht könnte das Klappen, als hier mal Jemand nach Schnittwunden gefragt hat, ging das jedenfalls ganz gut mit 'nem Bild eines Erdrisses.


----------

